# ADMtek AN983 based ethernet adapter driver help



## Mr.Scaleo

I have used Driver genius to retrieve update for *ADMtek AN983 based ethernet adapter* I got a folder with system file called AN938 a safetykatalog file netan 938 and an istallationinformation file also called 
AN938. I'm trying to run the installation information file but after running driver genius again it's still registered as not being upgraded. Should I put the driver update folder somwhere and then run the installationfile?


----------



## belfasteddie

I found this, hope it helps.
:Step-by-step guide for install ADMtek AN983 based ethernet adapter driver.
1. Download file for ADMtek AN983 based ethernet adapter from our site, save it on your computer and unzip.
2. Connect your ADMtek AN983 based ethernet adapter to computer.
3. Right click on My computer and click Properties. Go to Hardware tab. Click to Device Manager button.
4. Find your new ADMtek AN983 based ethernet adapter on net category double click on device and press Reinstall Driver button.
5. Select Install from specific location, check Include this location and click Browse button to select the Microsoftdriver click Next button to continue and click Finish button to finish installation.
6. After this procedure you should see new ADMtek AN983 based ethernet adapter in net inside device manager.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo

Thanks for your effort belfasteddie. 
That didn't help me I tried to have it pointed at the folder containing my files but it just pops up a window saying "can't continue". To remind my folder contain sys,cat and INF files. I even tried to replace the sys file with the new one but that didn't work.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo

Don't understand why one should wait so long to get some help.
Served you with all necessary info....


----------



## BCCOMP

Sorry if you are not getting quicker responses.
This is a *VOLUNTEER* Forum and we do are best to help quickly.

As far as the driver you are trying to update: *ADMtek AN983 *based ethernet adapter 
What it the *Date/Version *Number you are trying to install?
Can you provide me a link to the driver *you* dowloaded?

As Far as I can tell the latest version of this driver is from *2004*.
If this is the case, Driver Genius will pick this up as an out dated driver.
Driver Update programs usually will consider a driver out of date if it is more than two years old. They then charge (some) you to install the updated driver. I most cases it is the same driver.

Bill


----------



## Mr.Scaleo

...any way thanks for your view. Did not know that driver genius had this software behaviour but I considered it.
You can look at my attachment. The sys files does differ. The update sys file is 256 bytes larger than my current.


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
This* Netanfile983 inf. *file is dated and modified as of *04/18/2003 *(this is the driver).
It is version *2.21.418 2003*

This is the latest version I can find for this driver.
http://www.infineon.com/cms/en/product/PSLPopup.html?productType=db3a3043156fd5730115a39807ea08e7
Last one on the list under Software Description.

*Instructions to install*:
•Download the driver file *AN983B_XP_DRV_221.zip* and extract to a temporary folder e.g. c:/temp/ and you will find a folder /AN983B_XP_DRV_221/ created. 
•Update your ADMtek AN983 10/100 PCI Adapter by using Windows Driver Update wizard Through the Device Manager>Right click on the ADMtek AN983 Ethernet adapter>Update driver>No not this time>Install from a list or specific location (Advance)>Include this location in the Search
•When Windows ask for the updated driver, browse to c:/temp/AN983B_XP_DRV_221/ and select *Netan983.INF*. 
•Windows will now install the driver and when finish, please restart your PC.


----------



## Mr.Scaleo

Thanks BCCOMP. 
This means that driver genius is not so genius... 
I tried to install exactly as you have written it. This time stuff actually started to happen. 
But got the message that a problem came up and the driver couldn't be installed. 
"The name is already in use as a service name or as a name for a service"

But the weird thing is when I look in the device manager at network. In the tree i see both 1394 Net adapter and ADMtek AN938 based ethernet adapter.
I right clicked the ADMtek AN938 based ethernet adapter and selected "search for device change" now it has a yellow exclamation mark. 
Is it two dualing drivers now? Maybe thats why it's so weird? What should I do?


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
You are correct. This is usually caused when two drivers are conflicting with one another.
Did you uninstall the "old" Driver first?

Uninstall the driver.
Look in Add/Remove Programs, then uninstall it in the Device Manager. Reboot the computer.
See if windows will pick up the driver (it should).

If that fails try this:
http://support.microsoft.com/Default.aspx?kbid=823771

Do you know the version # of the driver you have?
Is this a "custom" built computer or a "retail" Model (Dell Gateway, etc.)


----------



## Mr.Scaleo

Thanks again BCCOMP!
Well my computer is a retail a fujitsu siemens scaleo 400. But it's starting to get a little custom by now.

1. 1394 Net adapter 
2. ADMtek AN938 based ethernet adapter

The problem is that I don't know which one of these is the right one. To be honest I only pursued this isue because driver genius nagged about it.
Really don't know why I got 2 different drivers.


----------



## BCCOMP

HI,
The 1394 Net adapter is a firewire adapter.
The ADMtek AN938 is the Network Adapter ( the one you have the issue with).

Do you still have the error (Yellow !)?
Did the driver reinstall?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Mr.Scaleo

Thanks BCCOMP. 
But I've learned the hardway today that. The other one was my new PCI firewire. My internet stopped working and ipconfig command did not work in cmd. But with a little bit of logical thinking I managed to reset admtek and activate it. I've tried to reinstall the update you gave me and still the same message 

"_The name is already in use as a service name or as a name for a service_"

Don't know what you need to do to make it work. The other question is why is my firewire poping up as a network adapter? I disabled it but I hope it's still reading firewire connections...


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
What is the version # of the driver you have installed?
In the Device Manager:
Right click on the Ethrnet Adapter>Properties>Driver Tab
Post the Drvier Date and Version #.

This link may help you understand the 1394 Net Adapter:
http://www.smallbusinesscomputing.com/webmaster/article.php/3675621

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Mr.Scaleo

Good link. Things just got a little clearer.

My admtek AN938 version is *2.19.521.2002*


----------



## BCCOMP

Try uninstalling the driver in safe mode.
Reboot the computer
If the "New Hardware" wizard appears select cancel.
Go to the Device Manager and do a manual install of the driver as posted above.

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## whitehawk777

Hi Bccomp, i tried the link you gave...but it says no document availble, and i cant seem to find the driver. Can you please help?


----------



## BCCOMP

See if the driver I have attached will work.
Infineon has merged with another company.

Bill


----------



## whitehawk777

Thank you, it was not a driver problem...but a m/b. After installing a pci network card, still had the problem. Got a new m/b and whalla!

Thanx tho

Regards,
Whitehawk


----------



## BCCOMP

Glad you have it sorted out.
Bill


----------

